# Going to take a couple shots at this



## Oldjarhead (May 27, 2017)

Greetings again. To be clear from the beginning I'm not asking for a source. I got this. LoL. Okay so having said that, I'm in   process of attempting to find my OWN GH source. I figure that I'll take a couple swings at this. So I picked up a couple kits from a UGL to start with and ran 2 iu for a couple weeks, then on the day of my Lab Corp IGF-1 test I banged 4iu. This was about 03:00Am before going to work. After work on the same day about 12 Hrs later I went to Lab Corp to be tested. This was through Private Med Labs. The results came back stating normal range is 61-200, the high was in the red like they do, with a score of 263. My question is, is that the score of some bullsh.t and keep looking or is this ballpark for the small amount I'm using. I didn't fast, and did this before going to the gym, if that makes a difference. As usual any advise/criticism would be greatly appreciated. Best Regards.


----------



## Bigmills (May 28, 2017)

Oldjarhead said:


> Greetings again. To be clear from the beginning I'm not asking for a source. I got this. LoL. Okay so having said that, I'm in   process of attempting to find my OWN GH source. I figure that I'll take a couple swings at this. So I picked up a couple kits from a UGL to start with and ran 2 iu for a couple weeks, then on the day of my Lab Corp IGF-1 test I banged 4iu. This was about 03:00Am before going to work. After work on the same day about 12 Hrs later I went to Lab Corp to be tested. This was through Private Med Labs. The results came back stating normal range is 61-200, the high was in the red like they do, with a score of 263. My question is, is that the score of some bullsh.t and keep looking or is this ballpark for the small amount I'm using. I didn't fast, and did this before going to the gym, if that makes a difference. As usual any advise/criticism would be greatly appreciated. Best Regards.


Honestly it depends on a lot of things like your age what you should have done to test ugh is the typical of GH serum protocol. Spend the 50 or $60 on the GH serum test, and take 10 IU's intramuscular 3 hours before you get your blood done. That is the best way to test it since you did not have a baseline igf test done. For the GH to be considered pharmaceutical grade it has to come back at 22.0 ng/ml most good GH is coming back in the high 20s or low 30s. Let me know if you have any questions about that.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 28, 2017)

Bigmills said:


> Honestly it depends on a lot of things like your age what you should have done to test ugh is the typical of GH serum protocol. Spend the 50 or $60 on the GH serum test, and take 10 IU's intramuscular 3 hours before you get your blood done. That is the best way to test it since you did not have a baseline igf test done. For the GH to be considered pharmaceutical grade it has to come back at 22.0 ng/ml most good GH is coming back in the high 20s or low 30s. Let me know if you have any questions about that.


10 IU's and I wouldn't be able to hold the steering wheel to drive lol


----------



## Bigmills (May 28, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> 10 IU's and I wouldn't be able to hold the steering wheel to drive lol


Yes you would and that is the only proper way to do a GH SERUM test. Exactly 3 hours after intramuscular injection,and don't eat or drink anything but water after you inject,and no strenuous activities. That is the proper, and only way to test GH.. What brand are you using?


----------



## Oldjarhead (May 28, 2017)

Bigmills said:


> Honestly it depends on a lot of things like your age what you should have done to test ugh is the typical of GH serum protocol. Spend the 50 or $60 on the GH serum test, and take 10 IU's intramuscular 3 hours before you get your blood done. That is the best way to test it since you did not have a baseline igf test done. For the GH to be considered pharmaceutical grade it has to come back at 22.0 ng/ml most good GH is coming back in the high 20s or low 30s. Let me know if you have any questions about that.


Ok thanks, ya I'm 54, my base test level was pretty low (probably should have gotten the base on my IGF-1)so I figure my IGF-1 was probably in the same boat. But ya I can do the GH serum test as well.  Thank you for your helpfulness.


----------



## Bigmills (May 28, 2017)

Oldjarhead said:


> Ok thanks, ya I'm 54, my base test level was pretty low (probably should have gotten the base on my IGF-1)so I figure my IGF-1 was probably in the same boat. But ya I can do the GH serum test as well.  Thank you for your helpfulness.


No problem brother just trying to point you in the right direction.


----------

